# Rest In Peace Little Zora



## Romania Animal Aid (Feb 19, 2011)

(On behalf of my friend Slavica in Serbia)

Please everyone remember Zora. Poor little Zorz has spent all his life on a chain. From the first moment when I rescued him and we saw each other, and he moved his tail he fought to live. He was so clever, intelligent eyes, my sweety little Zorz, he is too weak, too tired, he has died in my hands.

Rest in Peace little Zorz. No longer bound by the chains every day. Go safe over the rainbow bridge little one.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh how very sad,the picture really broke my heart.
Well done all those people who work to try and relieve the suffering of dogs like him and give them a little T.L C,that they have never known before.

How humanity can treat animals in this way defies belief.
May little Zora find lots of friends at Rainbow Bridge ( especially our dog Lulu who died 3 weeks ago)and have the happy times he never had when he was here
RIP all those animals who have suffered abuse,as he did.
from Maureen


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww RIP little one


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So Sad.
R.I.P Zora and run free at Rainbow Bridgexx


----------



## Romania Animal Aid (Feb 19, 2011)

Slavica will be comforted by all your kind words. Thank You


----------

